# FINALLY got one on a spinnerbait



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

went down to Coe lake and caught one on a senko..snagged somehow and was about to throw on another senko and decided to throw a big spinnerbait(caught a few on mini kings but I dont consider them a real spinner) it was a big black spinner with some red and chartreuse and a huge colorado blade...the bass hit so hard went under some timber but I still managed to land him with a bunch of slop on 6# flouro..bass sure are fighting alot harder this past week or 2 I noticed...bass was probably 15 inches...I cant upload pic


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome, I am really going to try to fish more on that lake since I live so close. And I love spinnerbaits, I have caught more bass on those then anything else.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Spinnerbait bites can be a ton of fun, I bet you'll throw it a little more frequently now. Although it it is hard to put down the Senko.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm tentatively planning to go there this evening. Does it close at any particular time?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think you can fish all night but bring some protection I know some hoodlums tried to jump a guy there last year..and its right next to a police station Good Luck! and SMBHooker its so hard to stop throwing a senko


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

spinnerbaits = mainstay
you may want to bulk up on line size when throwing the 3/8 or larger


----------

